# Is a man really never satisfied?



## curious20 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have been with my husband for 12 years married for just about one year. He seems to like porn alot. To me it makes me feel not good enough for him and he wants more then me. I've noticed that he watches porn more then he has sex. I am very open about things and try to please him the way that he wants. But he still watches more then having it. I tried talking about it to him many times. He always tells me he would stop but never does. He would also try to hide it on the computer. I think he thinks I am stupid or something. I tried to deal with it and I did explain that it makes me feel uncomfortable when he does it more then we do it. He just never gets it. I know he is a male and males think about it everyday all day long or something like that but I am a women with wants and needs too. I am not sure how I should feel or what I should do.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Is a man really never satisfied?

actually, he is too satisfied. 

Actually, your man is *satisfying *the need to ejaculate partly with porn. So he is letting of steam, and there is less pressure for him to need sex with you.

Get him to stop the solo ejaculations and your sex life will increase, providing he does not go into a sulk.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I know that this will sound "out there" but here goes. 

I have been reading lots of post in regards to porn and the effects it has on relationships. What are peoples thoughts on what can be labeled as a "voyeristic personality"? Men, and even women, who simply get excitement out of watching?

Could an invitation to have them watch their partner pleasure themselves either in person or behind the camera be a possible solution. Perhaps as a kind of role playing even? Could this possibly help curb the desire for "outside" porn? Perhaps even provide an oppurtunity for the partner to take an active role in providing for the percieved "need"?

Just a thought, maybe not a popular one, just wondering what the masses thought of this.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Wife asked me why I watch it and I said just to fantasize about things you don't/won't do....better than acting on it in real life right? she asked what those things were, after I told her, we tried some of them and have since easily incorporated them into our routine making things not so routine. Not suggesting anything, just telling our story.


----------



## #1 Husband (Dec 28, 2008)

In my opion men are never satisfied. I am never satisfied. I think it's just the makeup of how men are wired. We are always in the mood for sex. I have never met a man that is easily satisfied. If I could, I would have sex with my wife several times a day. I never really get enough.

I don't watch porn (used to) and I can't really offer any advice about what to do. I just know that in my opinion my porn watching was ruining my marriage. In order to get through tho a man, you need him to value you more than he values the porn. 

Since I've been porn free, my wife and I not only get along better, but we are intimate more often.


----------

